# Java Double Clickable Application



## ellias2007 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi every body, 
i wrote a Java code  making some program...
How to make a "Double Clickable Application"... in fact, each time i have to run my code via the IDE (i use NetBeans)... 
i can NOT find the .jar file in the dist folder in the Project Folder... 
each time i can sucsessfully build and run my code ... and then obtain my application ... but the folder dist -and what it must contain- does NOT exist... and then the file .jar does NOT exist too ...
(i can do this under windows... But i want under My Lovely OS : Mac)
Any idea to help me making such portable and executable Application?? 
Many thanks


----------



## ellias2007 (Mar 5, 2010)

Any help ???


----------



## ellias2007 (Mar 8, 2010)

it seems that this forum is going to die .....!!!!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 8, 2010)

No, it just means you've asked a question that has everyone stumped.  Would you rather receive no replies which would indicate that no one knows an answer, or would you rather EVERY user on this forum (oh, say, 1,000 or more!) reply with "I don't know?"

Would you rather get no replies, or 10,000 replies that are unhelpful?

That was a rhetorical question.

We don't seem to have many experienced Java programmers present on this site.  First thing's first: are you sure you have NetBeans set up to actually create a JAR file?  Or are you trying to use Mac OS X's Java Packager program (whatever it's called)?

If you could provide more detail into the exact process you're using, even though we may not be the most experienced Java programmers, perhaps we can point you to a place in your process where you may be going wrong.


----------



## ellias2007 (Mar 19, 2010)

> If you could provide more detail into the exact process you're using, even though we may not be the most experienced Java programmers, perhaps we can point you to a place in your process where you may be going wrong


.

Please read:

http://forums.netbeans.org/viewtopic.php?t=20652


----------

